# Baby Preacher



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Andy (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow. I haven't been to church for a long time. Might be interesting to try it out again.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2010)

I think he's scary.


----------



## Andy (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess he's in the right place for an exorcism. :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2010)

True. And regular exorcise is said to be good for mental and physical health. Although in his case, I'm not sure it will help. :blank:


----------



## tasha (Dec 15, 2010)

That IS scary!  Maybe he's in early training for the Conservative or Republican parties? mg:


----------

